# The Slingring



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

*File Name*: The Slingring

*File Submitter*: flicks</p >

*File Submitted*: 06 Apr 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

I would like to share the template of my pocket shooter, the slingring. It can be made of 12 mm multiplex. The thread can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22244-the-slingring/

Have fun!

Click here to download this file


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is cool of you to share... I will one day make this..

Thanks you are the man

LGD


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome Design, definitely looking into this!

-Jack


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank You for sharing!! Totally going into my to do list.


----------

